# Website suggestion . . . .



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

HI guys, great quick service 
... but I'd like to make a suggestion for the website...

I bought some Megs Last touch (gallon) and also a last touch bottle.

Now there was'nt a piccy of the Last Touch bottle, so I did'nt bother going to look at the details...just clicked 'buy'.

I assumed it would be complete with sprayer, alas when the order arrived - no sprayhead for it....
Thought I'd check the website again, and sure enough in the 'details' it states "sprayers sold seperately"...so it's my fault 
I now have to go and order a sprayer ... and wait a little longer.

So, the suggestion is just to make it clearer.....










Thanks !


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Just like to add....

In Valeting/Bulk, you have the Megs gallon range but only the LT and HD bottles are missed out. If you select Megs and Search at the top of the page you'll find them there.

It's no big deal, it just caught me out


----------

